# gas smell?



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

so i noticed when im driving theres a gas smell coming through my vents i believe. i got out the car having it in idle and walked to the exhaust pipe no smell at all. but its not strong then again how strong should it be. i dont notice a bad sign in gas so what should i check on? also when i go in reverse and i press on the brake it sounds like something dropped like the engine just straight fell from the back any advice will help thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You've most likely have a fuel leak in the engine compartment; check the fuel hoses around the fuel filter and around the fuel injectors for leaks while the motor is idling.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

what...an s13 with the smell of gas in the car? No..that's unheard of!

HA HA

actually this has been discussed before....

one solution was to check the seal around your fuel pump...it's in the back...wait do you have a hatch?

This appears to be a common problem though...another solution was to reseal or replace the filler kneck.


With mine I smell it with windows down and vents blowing...sometimes with windows up...I leave 'em down to make sure i'm not just getting used to the smell.

As far as I know, no one has actually contacted a dealer on this nor has anyone posted a genuine fix. Sorry for the no help but figured the history would benefit.

*side note...the smell on mine is DEFF from around the gas tank area in general so I suspect the filler kneck..as I stopped doing work on my car at the same time someone replied to a post of mine dealing with this...I have not tested it further...have the car sitting and smell around...


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

no i did check the other post but it was from the b14 post. so ill check it out as well though. thanks!


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

well there was no deff. solution really...but some ideas were thrown around...if those don't work for you...please post here and let us know...since that one I posted in is an old post...and so were the others

*edit*Some good ideas though...actually I think one guy did do something with his filler kneck and I think it worked...so maybe it was a fix...I never tried it..I resealed my fuel pump before I posted...I think

Cause I'm curious too...with mine I noticed it most after fueling at the gas station...and less and less after I burned more fuel...so it could be the filler kneck...I DID seal my fuel pump up a hella lot so it wasn't that for sure.

Good luck


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

I also smell fuel from the filler neck after refueling, i figure its venting out the air that was in the tank that contains fumes, it goes away after an hour or so


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

sorry for the wait guys but no this happens even when driving without refilling the gas tank. it seems the smell is less though when my gas is low. i was getting ready to start looking for the fuel pump but i realize i dont know where everything is. but i went to autozone for the 240sx book from haynes and after going to several shops none of them carry it. can anyone help me here?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Online FSM


----------



## chefpat (Feb 1, 2006)

*Gas Smell on 200sx*



DriFtIN200sX said:


> so i noticed when im driving theres a gas smell coming through my vents i believe. i got out the car having it in idle and walked to the exhaust pipe no smell at all. but its not strong then again how strong should it be. i dont notice a bad sign in gas so what should i check on? also when i go in reverse and i press on the brake it sounds like something dropped like the engine just straight fell from the back any advice will help thanks.


I don't know what year you have but I had a 1988 200sx and had the same problem. I would smell gas when I pulled in the Garage and turned off the engine. One day I left it out in the driveway and when I shut it off it caught fire before I even got out of the car. Fortunatly I grabbed the hose and put out the flames before there was much damage. It turns out there was a recall on the fuel injectors that cased the fire. I would check to see if there are any recalls before having someone start messing with it.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

chefpat said:


> I don't know what year you have but I had a 1988 200sx and had the same problem. I would smell gas when I pulled in the Garage and turned off the engine. One day I left it out in the driveway and when I shut it off it caught fire before I even got out of the car. Fortunatly I grabbed the hose and put out the flames before there was much damage. It turns out there was a recall on the fuel injectors that cased the fire. I would check to see if there are any recalls before having someone start messing with it.


My friends 86 S12 did that too. His want so fortunate. I told him the night before he an injector leak in the no 1 injector. he listens to me now... haha.


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

chefpat said:


> I don't know what year you have but I had a 1988 200sx and had the same problem. I would smell gas when I pulled in the Garage and turned off the engine. One day I left it out in the driveway and when I shut it off it caught fire before I even got out of the car. Fortunatly I grabbed the hose and put out the flames before there was much damage. It turns out there was a recall on the fuel injectors that cased the fire. I would check to see if there are any recalls before having someone start messing with it.


What thats crazy.. yeah i dont want anything in flames. i plan to fix this as soon as i can. the year of the car is a 1990 240sx fastback.where and how can i find out information on this recall? but yeah i smell it driving around like i said i think if i had the windows rolled up i pass out.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

DriFtIN200sX said:


> sorry for the wait guys but no this happens even when driving without refilling the gas tank. it seems the smell is less though when my gas is low. i was getting ready to start looking for the fuel pump but i realize i dont know where everything is. but i went to autozone for the 240sx book from haynes and after going to several shops none of them carry it. can anyone help me here?


 Haynes didnt make one for the s13 unfortunatly, but the FSM is available online, thats what I use.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

xs04298 said:


> Haynes didnt make one for the s13 unfortunatly, but the FSM is available online, thats what I use.


+1( someone should sticky the online FSM)


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

turns out there is a instruction manual for it made by chilton.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

i have the same problem to but i went to the back of the car and smelled my Exhaust pipe and theres a real strong smell of gas coming out during idle.
then i smelled around the motor to find out if it was something around the motor maybe and i caught a smell of gas around the back of the motor where the firewall is on the passenger side then it smelled like it was coming somwhere around the headers in that area so now im still trying to find out what to do.
then it went away after a couple mins of being on

but that smell coming from the tail pipe is always strong  
well i hope someone has the answers to our questions.


----------

